# Indoor or outdoor road course racing near or in Pa



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

I live between erie and pittsburgh Pa and id like to hit up a few road course type race tracks to run my sedan on. Anyone know any near or around Pa


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

bnc_customs said:


> I live between erie and pittsburgh Pa and id like to hit up a few road course type race tracks to run my sedan on. Anyone know any near or around Pa


Check out The Raceway in Beaver, PA. They race road course indoors on carpet. I'll bump their thread to the top, so you can find it.

The next race is this coming Sunday. Doors open at 11 and racing starts at 2. Typical classes are stock sedan (foam tires), Vintage Trans Am, and 1/12 stock.

Here's a copy of their race flyer, which has directions and phone numbers.


----------



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Don't forget about Classic Hobbies in Akron

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=226624

Or Boardman Hobbytown



http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=215293

All three are excellent. What class do you run?


----------

